
Ask HN: Does anyone use a Raspberry Pi for their main/work PC? - PascLeRasc
I&#x27;m interested in hearing anyone&#x27;s experiences with using a Raspberry Pi as a regular desktop computer. I&#x27;ve already got a RasPi3 and keyboard&#x2F;mouse&#x2F;screen, and all I need for my work is a terminal for ssh, a web browser, and a text editor, so it seems feasible. Is Raspbian the best OS for this purpose? Thank you!
======
davelnewton
The OS is largely irrelevant, but you'd want something that doesn't install
and start a lot of services by default. If you just need a dumb terminal it
barely matters as long as you keep it lean.

